# Selling/ making soap in Texas



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I read that Florida requires a permit for selling soap, lotions, lip balms, etc. I didn't read the entire policy, but it looks like raw dairy requirements here in Texas. Florida has got some crazy policies on just about everything but it made me wonder about Texas. Legally, what do you need to sell soap. lotions. lip balms here?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Legally - a sales tax permit
I also have product liability insurance and an assumed name for my business.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the reply  That is what I thought but after reading the Florida stuff I got a little nervous. I just LOVE TEXAS!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

What I have found is your DBA so you can cash checks with your bank...so for me it was more about bank rules than the state. Anything else has been my suppliers or markets wanting a Employer ID Number (our Tax ID Number).. once again not the state.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes, Florida is not a friendly state for small businesses - That is why I am thinking of moving. I will cost me about $2000 to sell lotions and lip balms that I make but no cost to purchase it unregulated from another state and sell it.


----------

